# SOAP Deal



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

For the month of AUGUST 2013 we are offering to HTers soap shavings @ $2.00 per pound plus shipping. Check out our different aromas at www.dixieflowersoap.com or go up to the vendors forum.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

I went to your web site and found the types. Am I understanding any of the varieties shown are $2.00 per pound in August plus shipping?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Please post what you mean in another way cause I sometime misunderstand.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Ok so here we go. We hand trim our bars. The soap molds are not perfect either. So we have some left over when we cut out the bars and put our signature trim on the sides. EVERY bar is hand made. The shavings from trimming and cutting out is what we are offering. Yep two dollars per pound of what we have gathered. This has not been on the floor or in any way compromised. All Natural Soap. Hope this clears up questions. Any more and I will gladly try to answer them.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

you can make yourself a nice scrubby mitt by putting some of the soap bits into a pantyhose foot and tying it off...you can hang it to dry it out too. my mom always put there together for handwashing outdoors when we were children just from household scraps


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

How would you use them?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Would I be right in believing that the shavings are a combo of all different types and not simply one kind of soap. I think that it is a great offer --It just made sence to me that more than likly it is a combo and I wanted to be sure so that I did not confuse anyone on when I order and not list a type or failed to list a type.

Homemade soap shavings sound great.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Each one is separate. 

Bad news We have totally sold out. 
Good news for us. We will try to do this again in about six months. 
THANKS for all the RESPONCES
www.dixieflowersoap.com


----------

